# 1901 National racer



## rusty_apache (Mar 22, 2018)

Kansan wanted me to share photos of the National for reference. It’s only going to be of some help but it has Sanger adjustable bars, racing pedals and a New Departure coaster brake. 

I can snap a few detail shots if necessary. Note the emerging Blue Bonnets (our state flower) surrounding the “little blue wheel “.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi @rusty_apache, 
What saddle do you have on there?


----------



## rusty_apache (Mar 22, 2018)

Garford


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 22, 2018)

rusty_apache said:


> Garford



Thanks.
Nice National!


----------



## rusty_apache (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks. It’s set up just the way it came from Bill Corbett, except for one spoke and the Robert Dean tires. All I have done is clean and waxoyl it.
It IS in pretty amazing condition for 117.
I just had to have it!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 22, 2018)

How does it ride?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Is this really a "Racer". Coaster brake? V/r Shawn


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 23, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Is this really a "Racer". Coaster brake? V/r Shawn



I know they offered a "coaster" as an option on most models, along with a range of saddles and handlebars.
"We will alter specifications to suit the user" after all.
Thought that was Bills old National, ride it and enjoy!


----------



## rusty_apache (Mar 23, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> I know they offered a "coaster" as an option on most models, along with a range of saddles and handlebars.
> "We will alter specifications to suit the user" after all.
> Thought that was Bills old National, ride it and enjoy!




Yes, I bought it from Mr. Corbett.

I have been busy cleaning up and servicing the ‘30 Westfield to participate in the LBJ 100 ride tomorrow with the Wheelmen. I’m accustomed to heavy balloon tire bikes so these lighter frames seem amazingly quick and maneuverable!

 So far I have only serviced the front hub bearings on the National. The front spokes are 16/17 gage, seized and frighteningly thin. Also the front rim has a few small hairline cracks, so I’m hesitant to ride it. Thankfully we have a good road out front and I’m 135# soaking wet, so I’m definitely not going to hurt it!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 23, 2018)

Maybe you'll have to build a wheelset for riding it that you don't have to worry about, shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## rusty_apache (Mar 23, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Maybe you'll have to build a wheelset for riding it that you don't have to worry about, shouldn't be too difficult.



Good idea, even if it is just for the front wheel. 
The rear wheel has 15/16 gage spokes that look sturdier.


----------



## David Brown (Mar 23, 2018)

Is that the bike I sent you the spokes for looks great.


----------



## rusty_apache (Mar 23, 2018)

David Brown said:


> Is that the bike I sent you the spokes for looks great.



Yes sir.
You can see it If you look very closely, it’s slightly heavier than the rest.


----------



## David Brown (Mar 23, 2018)

Must have better eyes than me.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 24, 2018)

As much as I like your bike... racers cannot take tires bigger than 1.25 in width it will rub against the frame.. the ad indicates 1.25 tires. which means they were built with very narrow frames in the 1900’s..and light weight.. roadsters will take them.  1890’s racers will take them... in my opinion I think you have a very nice roadster if you have no problems with the fit of the tires.


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 24, 2018)

Actually Redline is completely 100% wrong in his analogy here. I have actual catalogue pages of racers showing the FACTORY RACER taking a larger tire.

It’s too bad that Redline has to slam your bike negatively. Oh well..

If I have too, I’ll even post one to prove Redline’s inexperience in this area regarding roadsters and racers.


----------



## rusty_apache (Mar 24, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> As much as I like your bike... racers cannot take tires bigger than 1.25 in width it will rub against the frame.. the ad indicates 1.25 tires. which means they were built with very narrow frames in the 1900’s..and light weight.. roadsters will take them.  1890’s racers will take them... in my opinion I think you have a very nice roadster if you have no problems with the fit of the tires.




Thanks for the information RL.
I acquired the National simply because it’s an amazing, beautiful survivor. I love it, however it is identified!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 24, 2018)

It’s a National scandal! 
Hahahaha!


----------



## rusty_apache (Mar 24, 2018)

David Brown said:


> Must have better eyes than me.



No, I just knew about where I put it! Thanks again for sending them!


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 24, 2018)

KD - I noticed on that beautiful ad you posted with your bike ( from Rambler who is the “National” expert) that the tire offered with the bike is 1-1/4” but you could ALSO use any tire of your choice that they offered. I guess that means that any tire will fit that they offer on other bikes will also fit on the racer. Good choice of tire.


----------



## rusty_apache (Mar 24, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> KD - I noticed on that beautiful ad you posted with your bike ( from Rambler who is the “National” expert) that the tire offered with the bike is 1-1/4” but you could ALSO use any tire of your choice that they offered. I guess that means that any tire will fit that they offer on other bikes will also fit on the racer. Good choice of tire.




 That is my understanding of the ad as well.
 My uneducated opinion is that the bicycle was originally outfitted with the new(fangled) departure coaster brake as a rider and rarely if ever raced. The Sanger bars spent many decades in the fully upright position, hence the glint of shiny nickel exposed when they are in the fully dropped position. 

It’s fun to imagine what went on with it an entire century ago, but I’m well pleased with it. Nothing is going to dampen my enthusiasm, and gratitude for the opportunity to acquire such a well kept example!


----------



## Rambler (Mar 25, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> KD - I noticed on that beautiful ad you posted with your bike ( from Rambler who is the “National” expert) that the tire offered with the bike is 1-1/4” but you could ALSO use any tire of your choice that they offered. I guess that means that any tire will fit that they offer on other bikes will also fit on the racer. Good choice of tire.




Tire choices available in 1901 according to the National catalog.


----------



## rusty_apache (Mar 25, 2018)

Rambler said:


> Tire choices available in 1901 according to the National catalog.
> View attachment 777073



Thanks for the information. 
This means the 1-1/2” tires are acceptable! Is an 1-1/4” even available?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 26, 2018)

rusty_apache said:


> Thanks for the information.
> This means the 1-1/2” tires are acceptable! Is an 1-1/4” even available?



I have only come across a couple period sets of 1 1/4'' tires and I'm looking, I have not seen any attempt at a reproduction though I would be all ears if someone else had a lead on such a thing.


----------



## rusty_apache (Mar 26, 2018)

Jesse McCauley said:


> I have only come across a couple period sets of 1 1/4'' tires and I'm looking, I have not seen any attempt at a reproduction though I would be all ears if someone else had a lead on such a thing.



Thanks, I will just have to be satisfied with 1-1/2” tires! I’m happy that they are available!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 28, 2018)

rusty_apache said:


> Thanks, I will just have to be satisfied with 1-1/2” tires! I’m happy that they are available!



If you went for something like those dugast pipistrello tubulars, they are available in 32mm; 1 1/4" = 31.75 mm.


----------



## Rambler (Mar 28, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> If you went for something like those dugast pipistrello tubulars, they are available in 32mm; 1 1/4" = 31.75 mm.




That is a great looking tire, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 28, 2018)

Rambler said:


> That is a great looking tire, thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> View attachment 778505




You can order them without any script on the sidewalls...


----------

